# Santorum suspends GOP presidential campaign



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

GETTYSBURG, Pa. - Rick Santorum is suspending his campaign for the GOP presidential nomination, clearing a path for *Mitt Romney* to become the nominee.
A campaign spokesman says the former Pennsylvania senator was to make the announcement Tuesday in his home state of Pennsylvania, two weeks before the GOP presidential primary there. Santorum faced a tough fight in his home state against Romney.(Developing...)

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us_politics/view.bg?articleid=1061123596&pos=breaking


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Santorum, I only hope that Newt Gingrich shows the same concern for the party and the country.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Good lets just hope it stays suspended.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Common sense prevails. Now lets focus on making sure the only thing the current resident of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue is doing after January is wondering where to go with his moving truck.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

corsair said:


> Common sense prevails. Now lets focus on making sure the only thing the current resident of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue is doing after January is wondering where to go with his moving truck.


 I have a few suggestions as to where he can go


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

FINALLY!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

corsair said:


> Common sense prevails. Now lets focus on making sure the only thing the current resident of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue is doing after January is wondering where to go with his moving truck.


Rrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggg.....

"Hello, Deval? Yeah, it's Barry.... Soooo, ummmm, can me and Shelly and the kids come stay with you for a bit? They're evicting me.... WTF??? He hung up. "

Rrrrrrrriiiiiiiiinnnnnggggg

"Hi, auntie? It's me...... Hello?!?!?!?! Hello?!?!?!? Oh I see how it is. And to think, I made sure that your ass wasn't deported. "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"youve reached uncle Omar, I am not available to take your call at this time Barry, please lerave a message and someday I'll get back to you"


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Rrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggg.....
> 
> "Hello, Deval? Yeah, it's Barry.... Soooo, ummmm, can me and Shelly and the kids come stay with you for a bit? They're evicting me.... WTF??? He hung up. "
> 
> ...


 Rrrrrrrriiiiiiiiinnnnnggggg

"Hi uncle ... can I get a ride to... oh never mind I can take the bus"

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

One step closer to saying "the president appointed me as a trooper"


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

SP wants to know which over-zealous campaign member keeps pushing these people to continue to run, even though their chances of winning are worse than Pvt Cowboy getting hired?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

SinePari said:


> SP wants to know which over-zealous campaign member keeps pushing these people to continue to run, even though their chances of winning are worse than Pvt Cowboy getting hired?


Ouch!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

This was enough for me.

http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=Santorum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

263FPD said:


> This was enough for me.
> 
> http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=Santorum


I give that site zero credibility.....now that Mitt Romney is the likely nominee to challenge Obamessiah, look for an equally disgusting thing to be labeled "a Romney" very soon.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I give that site zero credibility......


Like Wikipedia, anyone can add anything without regard or verification.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

263FPD said:


> This was enough for me.
> 
> http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=Santorum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Delta784 said:


> I give that site zero credibility.....now that Mitt Romney is the likely nominee to challenge Obamessiah, look for an equally disgusting thing to be labeled "a Romney" very soon.


Haha, my high school is there. It's kind of sad and funny all at the same time. Funny because some of what they say was true 25 years ago and sad because if it was written by a student; then, their standards have gone way down hill. Not sure when it was put up, but the two staff members they mention were there when I was there.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

SinePari said:


> SP wants to know which over-zealous campaign member keeps pushing these people to continue to run, even though their chances of winning are worse than Pvt Cowboy getting hired?


Wow...


----------

